# Where have all the Czs gone ?



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've noticed that the number of CZ pistols available from the major online gun shops have dropped drastically in recent months. Bud's Gun Shop has nearly nothing (in the CZ line) in stock right now. Anyone know what's up with this ? Has all production been shifted to the new P 10 or is something else going on ?


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

I am not sure for a fact but I think it may have something to do with all these super cheap plastic guns on the market now days. Don't get me wrong, I have a few myself. I have always loved CZ's and they make a very nice weapon for the money. I have three currently and wouldn't trade them for the world. I think the gun shops keep in stock what is in high demand for any given year, month or whatever. They are there to make money and will stock whatever is making them money. Any pistols I have ever bought have never been in stock. I had to order them and wait for them to come in. Now that might mean my local rural gun dealers don't keep tons of stock or it could be they aren't as demanded as much as your current line of plastic guns. I have never bought a firearm online, I just choose to give my business to a local shop who could use the money more than some big fancy online outfit. I was able last week to grab a CZ75 Compact from my local dealer for a really great price. I also have a P01 and a 40B. I give my local guy a bunch of grief every week for not carrying a more diverse stock of guns. He looks at me, shakes his head, and sells 4 guns before something I ask for even comes in. LOL


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ton of them in the stores around my area.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a few!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> I've got a few!
> 
> View attachment 8265


Very nice! I'm impressed! You have the traditional ones, but have you ever shot the P07? That's the one I want.


----------

